# المتحف المصري



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]أُنشئت مصلحة الآثار المصرية في 15/8/1835 وأقيم أول متحف لحفظ الآثار المصرية في القاهرة في مبنى صغير في حديقة الأزبكية ثم نقلت الآثار إلى قلعة صلاح الدين ، ثم أهداها الخديوي عباس إلى ولي عهد النمسا عام 1855 .*
[/FONT]​
*[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
[/FONT]​
*[FONT=&quot]​*[/FONT]*وفي عام 1858 أقام "ماريبت" وكان مديرا لمصلحة الآثار متحفا أخر صغيرا على شاطئ النيل في بولاق ثم نقلت الآثار مرة أخرى إلى الجيزة عام 1891.*​​*وقد بدأ العمل في المتحف الحالي عام 1897 وتم افتتاحه في 15/11/1902 في عهد الخديوي "عباس حلمي الثاني" وقد صمم بناء المتحف المهندس الفرنسي مارسيل دور نون على الطراز الكلاسيكي المحدث واستخدمت الخرسانة **المسلحة لأول مرة في البناء بمصر*​​




​
​*قصة تصميم المتحف وبناءه :*
صمم المتحف المصري الحالي عام 1896، بواسطة المهندس الفرنسي مارسيل دورنو، على النسق الكلاسيكي المحدث والذي يتناسب مع الآثار القديمة والكلاسيكية. 


​





​


[FONT=&quot]وتجدر الإشارة بأن القاعات الداخلية فسيحة والجدران عالية. ويدخل[FONT=&quot] الضوء الطبيعي خلال ألواح الزجاج على السقف ومن الشبابيك الموجودة بالدور الأرضي. أما الردهه الوسطى بالمتحف فهي أعلى جزء من الداخل حيث عرضت فيها الآثار مثلما كانت موجودة في المعابد القديمة. وقد روعي في المبنى أن يضم أي توسعات مستقبلية، كما يتناسب مع متطلبات سهولة حركة الزائرين من قاعة لأخرى​[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]


​[/FONT]*تكوين المتحف :*يتكون من طابقين رئيسيين وروعي في اتصال القاعات سهولة المرور ويوجد بالمتحف حاليا حوالي 160ألف أثر من العصور المختلفة .​
​ويعرض في الطابق السفلي الآثار الحجرية الكبيرة حيث توجد مرتبة ترتيبا تاريخيا بدءا بالمدخل ويسارا حسب اتجاه عقارب الساعة ونجد هناك بعضا من آثار عصر ما قبل الأسرات والأسرات المبكرة وأثار عصر الدولة القديمة والدولة الوسطى والدولة الحديثة والعصر المتأخر ثم العصر اليوناني الروماني .


*




*​​*صورة نادرة لمومياء فرعون*
​
​​​أما الطابق العلوي فتعرض فيه مجموعات نوعية من تماثيل المعبودات والمخطوطات والمومياوات الملكية والتوابيت الخشبية والحلي ومجموعات متكاملة من مقبرة واحدة مثل آثار توت عنخ آمون وأثار يوسويا وثويا وآثار تانيس وآثار وادي الملوك وآثار مقبرة سنجم وآثار مقبرة ماجر برى .. وتوجد بالمتحف مكتبة كبيرة تضم مؤلفات الآثار والتاريخ والحضارات والديانات باللغات المختلفة ويوجد به أيضا قسم للتصوير وبعض الخرائط تسهل على الزائر أن يتبع أرقام الآثار والقاعات الموجودة في خرائط المتحف المرفقة بالدور العلوي .

المصدر
 ​


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا روزى على الموضوع الراااااااااائع 

والمعلومات القيمه 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر
​


----------



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا كاندي

نورتي الموضوع كله بمرورك الجميل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*روحتها كذا مره
لكن اول مره اعرف المعلومات دي
تسلم ايديكي روزي​*


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل  يا روزي

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2010)

معلومات راااااااائعه يا روزى 
شكرا على المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا جدا الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *روحتها كذا مره​*
> *لكن اول مره اعرف المعلومات دي*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي روزي*​


 

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

نورتني


----------



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا روزي
> 
> شكراااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

ربنا يخليك يا كليمو

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااائعه يا روزى
> 
> شكرا على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 

شكرا ليك يا كوكو

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا جدا الرب يباركك


 

شكرا ليك يا استاذي

نورت


----------

